# CRUZINLOWS WINDOW ETCHING SCHOOL



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

JUST A WARNING TO LEARN THIS (TRY IT ON SCRAP MODEL GLASS FIRST)



first of all you need an exacto with a cut pin in it, sand paper i would prefer using 1000 gritbecause it works the best :biggrin: 





















then draw some ideas or use small clipings from a magazine 










then cutout your drawing and line-up your drawing in the spot that you want it and tape it in place using masking tape 










then hold your glass firmly and start scribing lines in slowly (DO NOT PRESS HARD, SCRIBE GENTLY OR YOU CAN BREAK YOUR WINDOW)










when your done the first part, lay window on a black surface to make sure you got the full design and to make sure you have the thickness you want 










if done the first part move on to the next step by lining up your design and doing the outline 


















then take your sandpaper and roll it up into a point










then just like using a crayon shade inside the lines 










then see what you got










then proceed and repeat to the otherside if needed


















then if you want to add a little more to your window, have at er 










once you get the hang of it and want to get more drastic, the limits are endless


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn bro that shits sick!

One question: Are you doing it on the outside of the glass?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

THANKS BRO

YUPPERS ON THE OUTSIDE OF THE GLASS :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright! Thanks for this how to bro! You the man!!!

That last rear window is amazeing!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 26 2008, 03:10 AM~10032330
> *Alright! Thanks for this how to bro! You the man!!!
> 
> That last rear window is amazeing!!!
> *


 no problem bro this is for all the layitlow model building brothas ,this is just some of the shit that i have done ,once i find more ill post them up :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Im gonna try it out 2mmarow and ill post pics!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 26 2008, 03:15 AM~10032338
> *Im gonna try it out 2mmarow and ill post pics!
> *


 :thumbsup: good luck homie ,just remember not to press to hard down on ur window


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

could you get a pic from the inside of the glass on one, i think it would look better doing it from the inside


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

here yo go homie


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yea, i think it looks better from the inside, cuz than you get the shine over it, the only problem is working backwords, lol.. great tips tho, i might have to do it on my 72


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 26 2008, 03:36 AM~10032359
> *yea, i think it looks better from the inside, cuz than you get the shine over it, the only problem is working backwords, lol.. great tips tho, i might have to do it on my 72
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

That is amazing, thanks for this and the other thread,


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 26 2008, 03:45 AM~10032369
> *That is amazing, thanks for this and the other thread,
> *


thank you and ur welcome bro, alot of the homies were asking how i did my windows, so i just had to make a tread on it :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Man....thank's for showing this...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks for this big homie gotta try it out


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

BAD ASS!!!|


I know ill be using this soon!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Cruz ! I am going to have to try your way out ! I use to use my dereml etcher ! Here's a window i did many years ago ! 










And then i did every window on this car ! 









































Here's a Monte i did back in the day also ! 










I use that same copying trick has this but not the etching and sanding part ! Thanks for thhe tip i'll try this out now when i get the chance !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i got the green turbine car now, i forgot the windows were etched.......


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

I got a few models im gonna try this out on


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 nice :thumbsup: ..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

AWSOME thread homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks really thight Boy , i try to make this later in te Evening ! But i think my work looks not so good like yours !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn that was cool thanks for the tip definatley gonna try it


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE IDEA CRUZINLOW IMA TRY IT OUT


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright hears my first try with a window that im not useing. I used 1500 grit sandpaper and it workd fine! This took me like 5 mins i wassnt takeing my time cuz this is a scrap window. Just wanted to try!

Sorry for the crappy picture


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

yea homie im gonna use this idea ,great idea pimpin


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Seems like everyday i stop here i learn
something new.............thanks for the tip
on how to do this.........


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

BIG THANX TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT LEFT ALL THE COMMENTS :biggrin: 
im glad you all like the topic and hope everyone got the jist of it and will use it...cant wait to see how everyones etching turns out 

SOLOW looks pretty good homie, keep it up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this one is fucking badass homie!!! :0 :0 


Thanks for the topic homie! :cheesy:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Clean!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

nice man !!! now i gotta start tryin this and need to find a good lookin caddy emblem to do in the back of my caddy


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 26 2008, 09:10 PM~10038582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro, thats why i posted that one last, best for last 

and ur very welcome bro....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10038616
> *Clean!
> *


thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 26 2008, 11:10 PM~10039672
> *nice man !!! now i gotta start tryin this and need to find a good lookin caddy emblem to do in the back of my caddy
> *


thanx bro  ......cant wait to see what u come up with :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 27 2008, 01:16 AM~10040342
> *thanx bro, thats why i posted that one last, best for last
> 
> and ur very welcome bro....
> *



:cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome bro


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey cruzinlow
thank you very much for both of your how to threads !!!
it is very much appreciated !!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STUNNABOI (Feb 24, 2008)

im gonna have to try this!!!! my silverado that im redoin will look bad ass with some etching in the back window


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Aww C-Low u know im gonna do this!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the tech tips homie. I tried it awhile back as well, didn't come out as nice as yours though.... I'm going to try your methods.... AuRyTe, Gonz


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

good tech, added it to the FAQ


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 27 2008, 02:29 PM~10043313
> *good tech, added it to the FAQ
> *


thanx to all the homies for comments and feedback, it seems like etched windows are gonna pop up on a few builds :biggrin: 

and big thanx RYAN for adding it to the FAQs bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

your interior school should be added too


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 28 2008, 08:27 AM~10049276
> *your interior school should be added too
> *


that wouldnt be a bad idea :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 i gotta try this shit :0 :0 :0 




> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 25 2008, 11:56 PM~10032316
> *JUST A WARNING TO LEARN THIS (TRY IT ON SCRAP MODEL GLASS FIRST)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 28 2008, 10:27 AM~10049276
> *your interior school should be added too
> *


x2 !!!!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn thats looks Killer , Bro here is my Work on Minidreams 70´Custom Wagon ...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW ................ THATS SKILL BROO ILL TAKE THIS AS A LESSON WELL LEARNED


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 29 2008, 08:33 AM~10057315
> *Damn thats looks Killer , Bro here is my Work on Minidreams 70´Custom Wagon ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
lookin good for a first try bro, keep it up you can only get better :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 29 2008, 08:51 AM~10057397
> *WOW ................ THATS SKILL BROO ILL TAKE THIS AS A LESSON WELL LEARNED
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 29 2008, 01:13 AM~10056376
> *:0  :0  :0 i gotta try this shit  :0  :0  :0
> *


hellz yeah ,do ur thang brotha


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

this is a good topic...and if only i can draw things other and flames i would be in good shape.


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

cruzinlow said:


> JUST A WARNING TO LEARN THIS (TRY IT ON SCRAP MODEL GLASS FIRST)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot


----------

